# How to teach child to write beautifully?



## Sakuse

How to teach child to write beautifully? I want my son to have good writing skills, because it will be difficult for him to complete all written tasks in college, and I don't want his GPA to be lower due to poor quality essay. Any tips?


----------



## nanzy

*How to teach your child writing and reading*

Most parents, at one point or another, frets over the education and the development of their children. Many concerned parents research and seek information on the topic of teaching children to read and write. I for one, am glad to see so many parents wanting to get an early start for their children in reading and writing, because studies have shown that developing these abilities early on before entering school provides numerous benefits and advantages later on as the child progresses through school.

More worrisome should be the fact that over one third, 38% to be exact, of all grade 4 students cannot even achieve a basic level of reading ability according to the National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP). This is an alarming statistic. Will your child become one of the 38% who cannot reach basic reading achievement by grade 4? For most children, this poor ability to read can be easily prevented with early phonemic awareness teaching.

Reading must begin early in the life of a child, whether it is just an alphabet letter, a word, a sentence, a paragraph, or a story. Teaching children how to read must begin early on, and children should be exposed to books, stories, rhymes, and be read to on a daily basis. Children as young as 2 years old can learn to read if you teach them to read with the proper instructions. Please watch the video below of a 2 year 11 months old reading randomly constructed sentences. Learn more at learn2readwithme.com


----------



## carlam

I still try to get my 11-year-old to practice some fancy handwriting. I think the "train has left the station"


----------



## Lara Mills

Schools do pay close attention to written communication when marking, but this isn't the most accurate measure of intelligence/capability in my opinion. Everyone's strengths lie in different areas 

With that being said, I do recommend reading with your son each night. Whether you're reading aloud or simply sitting next to each other with your own books, this can really help to develop his skills in written communication. To quote Stephen King, “If you want to be a writer, you must do two things above all others: read a lot and write a lot.”

If your son is really struggling, he could have dyslexia. Around 5-15% of Americans do! Dyslexia doesn’t mean you’re any less capable than your peers - you simply think and process information differently to others.

I’m not sure how old your son is, but he might benefit from using this sentence writing activity that I found on Twinkl (it’s free to download). They also have some dyslexia resources which might be helpful to check out if you suspect your son does have dyslexia.

I hope this helps


----------



## Bellari

It's too hard for my DS as well as for me. I just don't have enough patience. Hope your suggestions will work. I'll try.


----------



## klaus77

if the child himself does not care about it then no one can help it. you must try to give the child the sense of doing better and write beautifully. show him some fonts and find out which he/she loves the most and bingo! tell the child to try writing in font.


----------



## 5KidsNoSleep4Me

Are writing skills even important any more in the digital world?


----------



## nellywilk

It is still important in my opinion. Write, read and ever think - all those components are necessary to have if you want to have an educated child. We often use word finder at home https://word-finder.cоm/words-that-end-in/eay/ in order to teach our kids new words and explain them what those exactly mean.


----------



## alisakon8702

I understand you very well, when my daughter was 5, she did not want to read or write at all. We bought a lot of copybooks, ABCs, etc. You can try to turn on YouTube videos or play with your child at school. Personally, I bought the game for handwriting activities for kindergarten , my daughter liked it. Printable Cut out Crafts and Activity Templates for Kids . You can try to buy, it might work.


----------

